# My boy Moki's New cage :D



## elliriyanna

My boy Moki Enjoying his new Marchioro Jill 52.2 cage its lots of space for such a little mouse 


















Such a chub 









Moki in his cage 

























How do you like the layout?


----------



## kittygirl991

wow some lucky cute mouse he is in that mansion  you should breed him, there would be enough room in that cage for a family


----------



## elliriyanna

I will never breed him I considered a neuter but its risky. And thanks I try to give him the very best  Someday I do plan a group of females not living with him though. and for now I will just enjoy my Moki


----------



## kittygirl991

elliriyanna said:


> I will never breed him I considered a neuter but its risky. And thanks I try to give him the very best  Someday I do plan a group of females not living with him though. and for now I will just enjoy my Moki


okay thats cool, i dont find any point in neutering a male if he hasnt any contact with females, and sometimes it changes them in a bad way and is expensive :/


----------



## elliriyanna

No thats why I was going to neuter him to introduce him to a trio of girls  And the only thing it changes is hormones and here its not that bad my vet will do it for $50 I actually have a male rat going in for a neuter soon.


----------



## kittygirl991

rats are okay cuz they normaly live in a group of 2+ of the same gender and can normaly get territorial, i have 2 males, but there big softies, they are territorial but i dont want to neuter them


----------



## elliriyanna

I have females as well and the one was highly aggressive moki just seems lonely


----------



## kittygirl991

yes he probobly is lonely, but putting 2 male mice who aint been together since baby/child hood is always a fight and the females and him will breed, i have 1 male which im gonna breed when my girls are old enough, after breeding he still wont live with them


----------



## elliriyanna

Yes I know all of that which is why he is housed alone.


----------



## kittygirl991

okay...


----------



## elliriyanna

anyway do you know of any toys I should add?


----------



## kittygirl991

i know a few  you can make popsicle/lolly stick toys/platforms with lolly sticks and non toxic glue, i used a hot glue gun 

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=8840

other ideas

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 533AAcUE1f
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 415AAlvdiH
http://exoticpets.about.com/od/careofra ... tstoys.htm
http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm#diggingbox
http://www.ratdippityrattery.com/Graphi ... ngToys.jpg
http://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo ... lk_jug_hut.
http://www.rabbitstart.com/wp-content/u ... 20Toys.jpg


----------



## Rhasputin

You can always get an African Soft Furred rat female to put with him as a chum.


----------



## elliriyanna

You mean soft furred mouse? We dont have them here but could they not reproduce?


----------



## kittygirl991

no i think he meant rat  and female? has he not read this whole convosation -.- u said u dont wanna breed


----------



## elliriyanna

Moki is a pet store mouse breeding him would be irresponsible. And soft furs are very different.


----------



## kittygirl991

does it matter if its a pet shop mouse? all my animals are tht ive bred/going to breed


----------



## elliriyanna

Yes because you do not know the genetics breeding should be for bettering the species. unknown genetics means unknown problems its why mice and rats are so sickly most rodents are mass bred without considering the health of the offspring.


----------



## kittygirl991

no i wont mass breed, i will breed them once, my mice seem very healthy, and there is no breeders around this areas i know of, but my girls, the pet shop they came from i know the owner and i think he got them from a friend/breeder


----------



## elliriyanna

I more meant they mass breed poorly bred animals. I would never breed a pet store mouse there are no breeders in my area instead i rescue Moki I could not find any mice to adopt so I bought him. But breeding unless you understand genetics ( colors illness etc ) you need to know your mice family lineage


----------



## Rhasputin

Well this is getting very off topic. I mean african soft furred rats / natal rats / multimammate mice / soft furred mice, they're all nicknames for the same animal. 

Adding a female ASF can help keep your male mouse content, and keep him from being lonely. I do it with my males, and encourage others to do it. I breed for pets, and for companion ASFs for male mice. 
Almost all of my ASFs sell to people who have male mice, and want companions for them.

They cannot interbreed, they are different species.


----------



## elliriyanna

I figured they were but certain hamsters can interbreed so maybe mice could too but I will look in my area and see ...

What do you think about his cage though? I will prob post a vid on youtube.


----------



## Rhasputin

It looks nice. I would give him some cardboard boxes and tubes so he has more places to hide and crawl through.


----------



## elliriyanna

Yeah I just moved him I will add them in tomorrow


----------



## kittygirl991

homemade toys are best like the links i posted on page 2


----------



## Rhasputin

Even just balls of balled up newspaper are fantastic mouse toys.


----------



## kittygirl991

not newspaper, the ink is bad for them


----------



## Fraction

Actually most newspapers use soy-based ink, which isn't harmful. You should just stay clear of shiny ads iirc.


----------



## Fraction

And forgot to say - the new cage is lovely. So much room for such a small mouse!


----------



## Rhasputin

kittygirl991 said:


> not newspaper, the ink is bad for them


Actually, newspaper is one of the few papers that are safe for all animals. The ink is guaranteed non-toxic. 
Don't take this the wrong way, but you have started to correct a few things on here, that you don't know about, so please try to learn more, or ask more questions before you correct things you don't know about.


----------



## elliriyanna

In some countries they are not but most are completely safe


----------



## kittygirl991

oh i see, i have read that the ink is toxic, i live in england sooo


----------



## Fraction

kittygirl991 said:


> oh i see, i have read that the ink is toxic, i live in england sooo


'Is newspaper ink toxic to animals and humans?
The newspaper industry has made great efforts to generate a non-toxic waste stream. Most publishers use organic pigments. These pigments are the same as used in tattoos, lipsticks, hair colouring and other cosmetics..

Tests have shown that it has no adverse effects on the health of animals (even if they do eat some of it) and that it can be composted or used in slurry without harming the soil in any way. Newsprint is bacteria free and completely biodegradable.'
From Animal and Livestock bedding questions and answers (UK site).

'As far as I'm aware the ink used nowadays is made from vegetable dye and therefore should be harmless.'
From Newspaper Ink.. - Rabbits United Forum (UK site).

'Newspaper
This is a popular rat bedding, especially as nearly all newspaper in the UK is now printed with vegetable inks (none toxic). Rats, especially manic nest building girls, seem to love newspaper over pretty much all other beddings as it can be torn and carried very effectively. Placing a pile of roughly torn up news paper in a corner will let the rats distribute it where they like or alternatively provide a few sheets folded up and let the rats tear there own. This is a cheap (often free) nesting material and whilst it isn't great on the absorbency front, if changed every few days is a popular option especially as it is highly structural and makes good nests.'
From Bedding - Rattypaedia (UK information: unsure if a UK site).


----------



## elliriyanna

I more meant like Singapore etc they use petroleum most bigger countries do not.


----------



## kittygirl991

okay.........


----------



## elliriyanna

This is very off topic  i just wanted to show off his cage


----------



## WoodWitch

Please try to respect the OP's original topic. Any other discussion would be better placed on a new thread.
Thanks.


----------



## elliriyanna

thank you


----------



## kittygirl991

so hows he liking it


----------



## elliriyanna

he seems to love it I think he has always been really shy though so I am not overly sure.


----------



## kittygirl991

cool


----------

